# BENQ G2420HDBL Dvi-d no signal detected



## Jonnyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey there i just got a nice new Benq monitor works great with a vga cable but as soon as i plug in a dvi-d cable ( im using a Premium 2m Gold Plated DVI-D to DVI-D Cable by Cable Mountain link- Premium 2m Gold Plated DVI-D to DVI-D Cable by Cable: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics) i get a no signal detected message iv got a geforce g100 have updated the drivers and nothing have searched forums but cant find a definitive answer can ayone help?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You are connecting with the monitor and PC powered off correct? If not, power off, then connect, then power on.

Otherwise, you need to do more troubleshooting. Test the monitor (with DVI cable) on another PC. That will determine if you have a monitor or PC issue.


----------



## Jonnyx (Apr 12, 2011)

yup i am connecting when the computer and monitor is off dont have a spare computer with a dvi port but will try to borrow a friends could take a while any other sugestions in the mean time?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It would likely be easier to take it to a friends house, than have a friend pack over a PC. In any case, hardware testing (as outlined above) is the next step. 

It should be as simple as connecting it and powering up the PC. If not, most likely culprit is a hardware issue (video card, cable, or monitor).


----------

